# Sump builder



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

looking for shops that builds sumps glass or acrylic. 
some has agreed to build it for me but next replies my call or e-mails...so its been hard looking for one.

anyone have equipment to build a sump and is willing to give me a quote? or knows someone relible that does build sumps?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Very easy to do yourself- all you need is an old aquarium, a glass cutter and a tube of silicone... and some scraps of glass. I did mine in about an hour, once I had done my homework on how to set it up.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

isn't hard to cut glass? and where do you get a glass cutter?


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

What about plexiglass instead on glass? You can cut plexiglass with exacto knife. These are easily found at your local Home Depot or Lowes.

I've cut plexiglass like cutting bread with knife.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Plexi glass is not good for making water vessels. You need to use cell cast acrylic if your going with plastic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Aquatic Designs said:


> Plexi glass is not good for making water vessels. You need to use cell cast acrylic if your going with plastic.


+1 to this

Silicone will not stick to acrylic long term and the cuts on the acrylic have to be absolutely glass smooth to have the solvent weld them together.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

and acrylic is very expensive LOL

so glass would be better.
sump are very easy to make but the problem i have is that i already have a stand for the tank. my tank is 20x18x24 and i have a stand thats 24x24x36 so i need this cube like sump thingy. which i have already drawn up but making your own cube from scratch can be troublesome..even with the right tools. so since work is pretty crazy since i was gone for a month (HK) and school is around the corner i was just wondering if i can get some pros to build it right the first time instead 

so any recommandations?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yup, acrylic doesn't stick to silicone very good.

Do you already have a glass tank that you want to convert into a sump? If so, I'll get you some glass and put it in for you. Depends how you want to run the sump in your setup. I used the ideas from melevsreef.com for my own sump/fuge, so far the design seems good.


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

Let me know what you need. I can build it for you. (It's what I do.)


----------

